# WS Tarpon 160i vs. Hobie Revolution: Side by side comparo..



## Railroader

Here's a little comparison info of two FINE kayaks, from one owners perspective. I've got lots of fishing time (25 trips or so) in the Hobie Revolution, and only two trips so far in my T-160i, but this is how I think they stack up, so far.

Cost: 

You get more for your money with the Hobie. Period. You can PADDLE a Hobie just fine, but no way to PEDDLE the Tarpon. You get a bunch more "stuff" with the Hobie, too.

Stability:

The Revo is definitely a more stable platform. Easier to stand in, access the front hatch, move around in, etc. Also harder to turn the Revo over in "Dump Testing". Re-entry is about the same for each. 

Speed:

The T-160i gets the edge, here. In the hands of a good paddler that I fish with, I'm always playing catch up in the Revo. Even with my limited paddling experience and practice, I can make as good a time or better in the Tarpon.

Shallow operation:

Edge goes to the T-160, again. The rudder on the Tarpon will "self lift" if you hit something or drag bottom. The Hobie rudder will dig in, and catch in shells, mud etc. The Tarpon will also float in less water. The difference is minor, but it's there.

Fishability:

I gotta give the edge to the Hobie in this category. The cockpit has side pockets, a better center hatch, and you can fish and move at the same time. If you're doing any trolling, as you fish, you won't be backing into your trolled line(s) with the Hobie, as happens when you stop paddling in current.

Tracking: 

The Hobie is good, but the Tarpon is on RAILS. NO "rear end coming around", and glides a long way. 

Dryness:

Tarpon gets the nod here. I get hardly any water in the floor of the T-160, but there's always some in the Hobie, due to the Mirage well.

Hull Slap/Spray in chop:

Too early to tell for sure, but the Hobie gets a little spray and slap, and I've yet to hear ANY slap in the T-160.

Portability/Loading:

It's a wash.

Workmanship/Quality:

The Hobie's nicer.

Durability:

We'll see about the Tarpon, but Hobies are tougher than a pig snout.

Comfort: 

The Tarpon's seat is better, and there are more "foot placement" options in a paddle only 'yak. With the Hobie, you gotta keep the feet in the peddles. I was less tired after a full day in the Tarpon, even though the temp was in the mid 90's.

Overall conclusion:

I like 'em both, and it's nice to have the choice of locomotion method. Both have their strong points, and if I had to pick one, and give up the other, I don't know what choice I'd make.

Glad I don't have to....


----------



## fingersandclaws

Thanks RR, we were all waiting for that review!!!!


----------



## Railroader

Oh, one other important thing...

Customer service/Warranty:

Hobie wins this category, hands down. I've had no issues with the Tarpon but THERE'S NO WAY that WS could be better to deal with....


----------



## SkunkApe

*Chop in the T-160*



Railroader said:


> .
> 
> Hull Slap/Spray in chop:
> 
> Too early to tell for sure, but the Hobie gets a little spray and slap, and I've yet to hear ANY slap in the T-160.


Paddling out @ the CBBT Friday, I had an East wind come up on me. I didn't feel uneasy at all in the boat. Even had a few smallish whitecaps wash over the bow. Very stable for me.Of course there was no way I was making back to Lynnhaven in that chop. Had to call for the kayak shuttle team;


----------



## can't fish today

fingersandclaws said:


> Thanks RR, we were all waiting for that review!!!!


But now we're all gonna need at least 2 yaks, right?


----------



## ccc6588

can't fish today said:


> But now we're all gonna need at least 2 yaks, right?


I have 2. One is the Hobie Outback and the first one I bought was a mistake. A SeaEagle Inflatable kayak. For the money I paid for the SeaEagle, I could have gotten a loaded Tarpon 160.


----------



## e-mag

RR, Did you look at the phoenix 160?suppose to be faster than the tarpon and has better glide. I have the phoenix 140 and i have no problem keeping up with the tarpon 160.basically the same hull design but different material.


----------



## bbcroaker

e mag: can you stand up in the Phoenix 140?


----------



## e-mag

no standing only 28" wide.it feels tipsy but t has socondary stability/nice rocker.


----------



## Railroader

e-mag said:


> RR, Did you look at the phoenix 160?suppose to be faster than the tarpon and has better glide. I have the phoenix 140 and i have no problem keeping up with the tarpon 160.basically the same hull design but different material.


Didn't like the shiny material, or the price. Nice Yak's though, I know a guy that has one and LOVES it. Says every time he paddles he thinks of the Mazda commercial...Zoom Zoom Zoom..

I have no problems standing in the T-160i or the Hobie for takin' a leak purposes, or lookin' around. I don't know about casting or throwing a net, though...I'd say casting, yes. Cast netting, no.


----------



## ccc6588

Railroader said:


> I have no problems standing in the T-160i or the Hobie for takin' a leak purposes, or lookin' around.


Last time I did that, I went overboard. Been using a gatorade bottle ever since.


----------



## JAM

*Rr*

You'll never need WS service center nothing can or will go wrong with that yak I've had mine for 5 plus years and never had an issue @ all.. Buds got a peddle one loves it in the sond but hate it in the Ocean.. Not a big fan of rudder on em, just one mo thing to hit ya in the head as ya eat it in big surf... JAM


----------



## SkunkApe

ccc6588 said:


> Last time I did that, I went overboard. Been using a gatorade bottle ever since.


That's what scupper holes are for. Do a "chair piss". Wash it out with a cup of saltwater. Hey, you never peed in a wetsuit before??


----------



## bbcroaker

No difference both r salty


----------



## LiteTackleChamp

im with skunk, just let it flow, heck thats how i warm my wetsuit


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

lol..


my cheap mainstream kingfish is ez enough to get up on and take a leak over the side when its calm lol.


did it the other day, was fishin tied up to a bridge and drank like 3 gatorades..man i had to go, so screw it i think. i look around, no boats etc, stand up and grab hold the piling for more stabilitity. bout halfway into my business a damn boat full of people are hauling ass to the bridge, then stop under the bridge rofl...

perfect timing....




Jesse


----------



## hengstthomas

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> did it the other day, was fishin tied up to a bridge and drank like 3 gatorades..man i had to go, so screw it i think. i look around, no boats etc, stand up and grab hold the piling for more stabilitity. bout halfway into my business a damn boat full of people are hauling ass to the bridge, then stop under the bridge rofl...
> 
> perfect timing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse


Never fails !


----------



## cygnus-x1

hengstthomas said:


> Never fails !


Just smile and say "Niagra Falls baby!"


----------



## ccc6588

SkunkApe said:


> That's what scupper holes are for. Do a "chair piss". Wash it out with a cup of saltwater. Hey, you never peed in a wetsuit before??


Hobie Mirage drive has a hole for the pedal so there is always open water in the pedal area. You wouldn't have to wash with anything. 

I'm no John Holmes so I guess I'll stick with the bottle. You young guys may not know who John is, but he was a legend in his own time.


----------



## BubbaBlue

Yup, the Mirage hole works just fine. I move up closer and act like I'm tweaking the fish finder.  

Amazing how threads shift around.  



Back to loading yaks on an XJ.

I have racks on top that work ok, but I've found that loading up for the trip home is tough by myself after being on the water a while. Yup, it's rough getting old.  

I live near the water and wanted something easy to do myself for quick trips to the local water. 

$30 truck extender from Harbor Freight, pool noodle for cushion, and some carpet... all zip tied on. 




















Works great for trips where you don't have to get on the main roads. I wouldn't want to be stuck in traffic breathing my own exhaust. :--| 

Might be useful for folks with a pickup or other vehicle with a hitch.
.


----------



## can't fish today

Great idea, Bubba!


----------

